# 4x5 deer pic



## ND_HUNT (Jan 19, 2008)

could someone tell me what they think this buck would score in at.thanks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

About 14 inch spread? 8 inch g2's?? A few numbers would help. It is a hard way to judge. Using the ears is huge for me, and I can't with this pic.

I would say 110, but that is a rough guess.

The deer hanging in the background looks really nice.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm gonna say gross 120.


----------



## ND_HUNT (Jan 19, 2008)

i cant remember the measurments on it all,it is at a taxidermist.heres a few more pics.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer. looks like a nice buck in the background of the first pic also.


----------



## ND_HUNT (Jan 19, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> The deer hanging in the background looks really nice.


heres a couple pics of the one in the background,i have i few pics from 2006 i can post to.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

128 3/4......


----------



## ND_HUNT (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for the ideas,i will see if i can find the numbers that i took and post them.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

nice deer.... time to clean out the shed tho


----------

